# Co-op Pond (New Jersey) 11/22



## fish devil (Nov 22, 2009)

:twisted: 7:45AM-12:30PM Calm turning windy, mostly cloudy, 40-50 air temps, 49-51 water temps, lightly stained water. Started the morning working the SK redeye lipless crank over submerged grass. Picked up a decent pickerel right away. Then switched to a shad Rapala DT-6, slowly cranking over the deeper areas. Picked up the first bass of the day. Went back to the Redeye and picked up my best in 4' of water over submerged grass. Went 4lbs 2oz. The fish was loaded with black spots. After a long dryspell I changed over to a Rapala Husky Jerk and picked up a bass. Basically I was twitching the lure and then letting it pause for about five seconds. A white Booyah Boogee bait got me another pickerel. Finished the morning with a small keeper bass on the Redeye lipless crank. Final count was four lm bass and two pickerel.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 22, 2009)

The pigs just keep on biting! :LOL2: :mrgreen: =D>


----------



## Specknreds (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice catch'in!! I think the bass with the spots was playing hanky-panky with a Redfish :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 22, 2009)

Good job FD way to stretch the line =D>


----------



## jigster60 (Nov 23, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> Sweet...Keep em comin....JIGGY


----------



## Andy (Nov 23, 2009)

Specknreds said:


> Nice catch'in!! I think the bass with the spots was playing hanky-panky with a Redfish :lol:



LOL 

Congrats on the catch FD!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 23, 2009)

=D> =D> =D>


----------

